# Can anyone identify this 'gauge'



## LeeElms (10 Jun 2018)

This gauge has holes numbered from 1 to 80. The diameter of the'1' hole is about 6mm, the '20' hole about 4mm and the '64' hole about 1mm.

It is at least 50 years old; it was used by my grandfather, who I believe worked at a engineering patternmaker.

Does anyone know what this was used for measuring?


----------



## AES (10 Jun 2018)

I don't know, but at a guess it looks like a gauge for measuring the diameter of wire and rods - is it marked "SWG"? (That's Standard Wire Gauge, the old Imperial method of sizing wire and thinner rods - also for thin sheet metal, but I don't see any multi slots for that purpose). 

Beyond that, I think I'm stumped


----------



## LeeElms (10 Jun 2018)

There is nothing on the gauge apart from the numbers by the holes on the front, and the word ENGLAND on the back. I've looked at the SWG and AWG tables, and the numbers don't seem to be anywhere near the appropriate sizes.


----------



## AES (10 Jun 2018)

OK, thanks. I don't think I have any other ideas, sorry, If something does come to mind I'll have another go! What's the prize for the right answer?


----------



## LeeElms (10 Jun 2018)

The gauge, perhaps?


----------



## t8hants (10 Jun 2018)

If you are sure that it cannot be related to Standard Wire Gauge my next guess would be numbered drills, but as I don't have my Zeus book to hand I can't check.


----------



## flh801978 (10 Jun 2018)

Definitely for drills there would also be one A to Z for larger sizes

Ian


----------



## flh801978 (10 Jun 2018)

As here


----------



## LeeElms (10 Jun 2018)

Thanks - I had never heard of this scheme of numbers for drill bits before.

Now easy enough to find information, such as https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drill_bit_sizes


----------



## AES (10 Jun 2018)

Thanks for that info. I didn't think of Number series drills. For the info of the OP, there's a Letters series also (as I'm sure Wiki has already toldyou)


----------



## CHJ (10 Jun 2018)

Here's a comparison of drill sizes for number and letter drills from my site.


----------



## hawkeyefxr (11 Jun 2018)

If you look for a Zeus engineering book it will show the sizes of the drills in mm or imperial. The four sets of drill sizes give an almost infinite range of holes.
Sent you a PM, i hope.


----------



## hawkeyefxr (11 Jun 2018)

Nope, cant find out how to send a PM in this new forum get up. If you can find out how to PM me and i will send a PDF of the Zeus book


----------



## AES (12 Jun 2018)

Thanks for posting that CHJ, very useful.


----------



## ED65 (19 Jun 2018)

hawkeyefxr":tyu10v8s said:


> Nope, cant find out how to send a PM in this new forum get up. If you can find out how to PM me and i will send a PDF of the Zeus book


If you're still reading this thread, this post should sort you out.


----------

